# Jumping up, pulling on leash



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Was hoping someone could help me out with these two things....Isis is now 4 months old. She is getting big and if she's on two feet she is taller than my kids. We are having some issues with her jumping up on us when she is excited. As soon as we get her out of her crate in the morning she is all over us....ears way back, panting like crazy and jumping up on us. It is extremely annoying and she is doing it to our kids now too. Today I took her for a walk to pick up our son from school (he's 4) and as soon as she saw him she lunged up for his face. The other issue is that she is still nipping, so sometimes that lunge up is a lick....other times its a nip. So far we have tried telling her firmly no, and ignoring her, but it hasn't worked, so we have started to say NO turn our backs and wait till she settles....but that only works briefly before she gets excited and riled up again. And when strangers come up to her on walks she gets really excited and jumps up on them too. And of course they don't say anything and pet away, while i'm telling her NO Down. She does understand down, because if she manages to jump up on the couch and we say down, she gets off instantly. 

Second issue is pulling on the leash during walks....We are using a slip lead for walks and training and I feel like I have more control than with a collar and plain old leash, but she still pulls like crazy. And she won't walk beside me...she will be behind, on either side, in front....she is constantly moving all over the place....I see ppl walking thier dogs so nicely and wish she would too....It's especially hard when i'm pushing a stroller, and have my son beside me, while holding onto a leash and a dog that is running here and there. How would you do a correction for this? Right now I am just giving her a quick pull back to me or attempting to hold the leash with both hands. Is there a harness I can buy for this problem? If so will it teach her to not pull, and eventually i can switch back to a leash and collar?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

The sensation harness has been recommended to me but I personally haven't tried it. You can order it online or purchase at the Humane society. You should also wear a fanny pack filled with small treats to give her when she heels and makes eye contact with you on walks. There are a lot of videos on Youtube that show how to train a heel.
Have you trained her to sit yet? You could have her sit when greeting people and give her treats for that. I know its tough-I have an 8 month old that still occasionally jumps while greeting but I pay no attention to her until all four feet are on the floor. 
Good luck.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup she is great now with sits...don't even need treats anymore, and when we get to a light or a corner she will sit as soon as I stop moving.....BUT if she sees another dog or ppl she gets extremely excited and won't listen for anything....And she pulls her way through the walk....its like she wants to get from point A to point B as quick as possible


----------



## kleaners (Oct 9, 2011)

As far as the jumping up, Sasha did (does) this too. I tried turning my back but a GSD intent on jumping up will jump. Try shuffling into _her_ space instead, almost pushing her over backwards and only give attention once the big hello has calmed. We are still working on it but the jumping up has lessened tremendously.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't allow your dog to jump. slide your
left hand down the leash to prevent her
from jumping. i placed my pup in a sit when
meeting people with the leash shorten
or my left hand on the leash near his neck.
to teach greeting i made sure i introduced
him to a lot of people. i use to stand near the
Supermarket doors. lots of people going
and going who want to pet a pup.
i invited friends, family and neighbors to visit
daily so i could teach him to greet visitors.

when walking i never gave my dog a chance to
pull because i kept him in a heel position before
teaching the command to heel. i gave him
plenty of off leash time to explore.

when i let my pup out of the crate i always
made my pup exit slowly. i use to reach in
and hold him back with one hand while
saying "slow". after sometime he stated
walking out of the crate. then i didn't mind
his hello excitement. he still wasn't allowed to jump.
i use to crate my pup, wait 5 minutes and then let out
so i could teach him how to exit the crate. i would
crate him many different times throughout the day
to train him how to exit the crate.


----------



## SashasMom (Nov 7, 2011)

I am having some same issues still with my 6 mo. old, Sasha. She has learned not to jump, however shes quite a puller on the leash but only as we return home. She seems really anxious to be home. I was given a leash from a friend that has helped enormously. It has the usual handle loop then an additional loop grasp very low near where it attaches to the collar. This completely eliminated her ability to weave about. With no pain or frustration. Now I don't trip everywhere. I also walk her to/from school with the kids and don't want the school to ban her if she were to jump on a stranger kid.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> don't allow your dog to jump. slide your
> left hand down the leash to prevent her
> from jumping. i placed my pup in a sit when
> meeting people with the leash shorten
> ...


Thanks...I do just that when she meets ppl...I hold the leash low so sh end doesnt have a chance to jump up, but she really tries and if shes not on leash she will jump instantly... Maybe I need to take her to more off leash places. And she will not come out of the crate unless we allow her. She sits with the doors open until we call her


----------

